
Fractal Related to the Mandelbrot Set - algui91
https://pilex1.github.io/Pixi/pixi.html
======
algui91
I saw it on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/72wrjf/beautiful_frac...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/72wrjf/beautiful_fractal_related_to_the_mandelbrot_set/)

~~~
karmakaze
Can't quite make out what it is on mobile. It it the Julia sets or some thing
else?

~~~
gort
Looks to me like it's trying to generate some sort of Buddhabrot, or possibly
the anti-Buddhabrot from this page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhabrot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddhabrot)

Actually now that I look at it I think it's the combination of the two.
Basically, take a grid of points and iterate them through the Mandelbrot
function, plotting where they land at each iteration.

(The Buddhabrot discards all trajectories that don't escape. I don't think
this one does.)

